# New BR Vintage series -2017



## publandlord

Anyone seen the revised Vintage line?

https://www.bellross.com/mods/watches/BR-Vintage-2017/

Personally it doesn't set my world alight but it does confirm the trend downwards in watch sizes (the non-bezel version back to being 38.5mm from 41mm).

The design of the larger time-only model creeps into dive territory too (screw-down crown, crown guard, rotating bezel).


----------



## fcons2

I'm loving the BR V1-92. At 38.5mm it's a great size. I'm excited B&R decided to go with a curved case at the lugs and also removing the seconds sub-dial. The watch is dressy like the 123 Geneva, yet casual with those new hands (looks like a hybrid between the original and officer hands). I've always been a huge fan of the Vintage 123s so it's certainly on my short list to pick up this year. My only gripe is that I'd prefer to see it without the date window, but of course not a deal breaker. 

Frank


----------



## Dennis Smith

I like them all. The shape of the sapphire crystal on those pieces is nothing short of stunning, aesthetically speaking. The proportions of all three are spot on. I wouldn't change a thing. I'd like to learn the case thicknesses for each. Hopefully they are not overly thick, especially the chrono.


----------



## Bouske

I really like the new watches. Does anyone know if the 38.5mm can be used with the steel bracelet? That would be a great combo imo.


----------



## COZ

Like the V2 92, clean sporty look. Will be interested in the new case/lug design and of course price.


----------



## fatboy1340

BR V2-92 black steel is my favo...will try it on monday at BW17


----------



## Hirsty

Nice simple designs with a bit of a nod to Sinn. I do like the V2-94


----------



## COZ

fatboy1340 said:


> BR V2-92 black steel is my favo...will try it on monday at BW17


Please report back, maybe some side/profile pics? Thanks.

Oh, and see if the new diver is there.


----------



## flame2000

I welcome the reduction in size. Good move by B&R. I like the BR V1-92.


----------



## Broten.

BR V2-92 black steel is much a nicer watch, checked it out and it was Awesome.


----------



## tessierbrt

Really like the 92 and 94. Not crazy about the hour hand but I could get over it. Wish the bezel was ceramic instead of steel.


----------



## Faddius

Anyone got an idea what the list price for the BR V1-92 is going to be?


----------



## Maxy

Faddius said:


> Anyone got an idea what the list price for the BR V1-92 is going to be?


+ 1. Looks not announced yet but if it is.. let us know. Thanks.


----------



## publandlord

Faddius said:


> Anyone got an idea what the list price for the BR V1-92 is going to be?


In the UK £1,700 which is about 10% less than the outgoing 123.

I like these new watches, especially the chrono, but to me they don't stand out as much as the "Gen 2", as B&R has been calling them. On the other hand, this means tast-ee discounts on the older model fairly soon. I certainly wouldn't mind getting my hands on an older Aeronavale for the price of a TAG Formula 1; it's a work of art!

EDIT: My mistake. The 38.5mm V1 is £1,700. The 41mm V2 is £2,450. They are basically priced either side of the former models


----------



## lewk68

Anyone have a update on this? Lug to lug size?


----------



## atothej81

Really enjoying the look and feel of this new line from them. I feel like they were trending down over the last few years with their "license plate looking" watches so this is a nice step back to reality and the current trends IMO


----------



## Maxy

Hodinkee announced the prices:

The BR V1-92 retails for $1,900 on a leather strap

The BR V2-92 retails for $2,900 on a leather strap and $3,200 on a steel bracelet.

The BR V2-94 chronograph is priced at $4,300 on a leather strap and $4,600 on a stainless steel bracelet.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/bell-and-ross-vintage-collection-third-generation-introducing


----------



## knickerbocker

V1-92 is definitely intriguing at that price!


----------



## ccm123

They are very nice!


----------



## netwatch

The BR V2 Gorgeous watch and sized to perfection! I agree with the above post the normal 38mm is coming back! The trend of large watches is short lived and will be back to normal 36-40mm category.


----------



## publandlord

Many of the comments on other forums can be summarised as:

V1-92 not bad value (although this is in a world where a basic 3-hander in a steel case with a bought-in movement is two grand)
V1-92 return to a smaller more conventional size, with the V2-95 for those who want something chunkier
V2-94 Good because it looks a bit like a Speedy Pro, which tells you how unimaginative some watch people are...

The combination of diver and pilot design will anger some but it does make for a good all-rounder watch with great clarity. And dive watches with 3-6-9-12 indices have been around since they were invented (Blancpain, Submariner...). So as long as you aren't on a watch-categorisation drive I think it's an interesting alternative to TAG-H, Oris and Tudor.

I will probably pass though as the design loses the sharp-edged boldness of the "Gen Two". I hope these will now be available at a discount so I can pick up an Aeronavale or 126 Sport chrono.


----------



## Dufresne

So is it confirmed there is no bracelet option for the V1-92?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske

Dufresne said:


> So is it confirmed there is no bracelet option for the V1-92?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent that question to B&R via their website and they confirmed that it's only available on the calfskin strap. Too bad as I think it would look great on the bracelet.


----------



## georgegervin44

I like all 3, but would only be a player for the Chrono. Making me rethink my next purchase of a Speedy Pro...


----------



## Mystro

The chrono is WR 100m. At least you can swim with it. WR 50m is ridiculous for a modern luxury chronograph.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

I'm very excited to try on the 38.5


----------



## watchuseekuser2015

Does anyone know when the new models will arrive at authorized dealers? I'm particularly interested in that chronograph.


----------



## Ty Ku

The chrono is gorgeous and cant wait to try it on in person


----------



## Dufresne

I should hopefully get my V1-92 tomorrow. I'll post some pics and thoughts after it's in my hands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yenfoolun

I just reviewed the coast guard limited edition, link as follow

http://www.malaysiawatchforum.com/index.php?topic=18659.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowhandBuzz

yenfoolun said:


> I just reviewed the coast guard limited edition, link as follow
> 
> Bell & Ross vintage GARDE-CÔTES, The Sea Rescuer's watch 10-days hands on experience
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing, it is good to see some shots of the V2-94 CG version out in the wild. I'm really torn between this one and the new Heuer Autavia at the moment, but the orange certainly helps push this one to the top of the lust list.


----------



## yenfoolun

SlowhandBuzz said:


> Thanks for sharing, it is good to see some shots of the V2-94 CG version out in the wild. I'm really torn between this one and the new Heuer Autavia at the moment, but the orange certainly helps push this one to the top of the lust list.


The grey n orange is easy to match your outfit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

Here's my new 38.5 mm V1-92 on my 6.75" wrist. I'd say it wears slightly larger than a Sinn 556. Lug to lug is a great 46mm. I was concerned that the large dial (33+ mm) would make it wear too large, but it wears just right for me. The case is quite thin as well. Including the high-domed sapphire crystal, it appears to be about only 11mm thick, though the case itself is several mm thinner.

It has a nice satin finish on the top of the bezel and lugs, with the sides of the case being polished. I think this is a very versatile watch. I wanted something I could wear with a suit or a t-shirt, on leather or a nato, and I think this fits the bill. The 20mm lugs allow for a wide range of strap options, which I intend to take advantage of. The retro-vibe unique 18mm tang buckle is a nice touch. I'll post some more pics later of the watch on a nato.

Anyway, I'm pleased. Sure, I'd prefer a screw-down crown and screwed-in case back (both absent), but B&R claims 100m WR, which is good enough for what I want it for. I don't know about the accuracy of SW-300 yet, but I'll report back in that.

I'm not much one for authoring reviews, but I'm happy to answer any questions anyone might have. Thanks!


----------



## wkw

Dufresne said:


> Here's my new 38.5 mm V1-92 on my 6.75" wrist. I'd say it wears slightly larger than a Sinn 556. Lug to lug is a great 46mm. I was concerned that the large dial (33+ mm) would make it wear too large, but it wears just right for me. The case is quite thin as well. Including the high-domed sapphire crystal, it appears to be about only 11mm thick, though the case itself is several mm thinner.
> 
> It has a nice satin finish on the top of the bezel and lugs, with the sides of the case being polished. I think this is a very versatile watch. I wanted something I could wear with a suit or a t-shirt, on leather or a nato, and I think this fits the bill. The 20mm lugs allow for a wide range of strap options, which I intend to take advantage of. The retro-vibe unique 18mm tang buckle is a nice touch. I'll post some more pics later of the watch on a nato.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pleased. Sure, I'd prefer a screw-down crown and screwed-in case back (both absent), but B&R claims 100m WR, which is good enough for what I want it for. I don't know about the accuracy of SW-300 yet, but I'll report back in that.
> 
> I'm not much one for authoring reviews, but I'm happy to answer any questions anyone might have. Thanks!


Looks great. May I know what is your wrist size?

I'm a proud owner of generation 1 and 2 vintage watch and I'm thinking of adding this one in my collection as well....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Dufresne said:


> Here's my new 38.5 mm V1-92 on my 6.75" wrist. I'd say it wears slightly larger than a Sinn 556. Lug to lug is a great 46mm. I was concerned that the large dial (33+ mm) would make it wear too large, but it wears just right for me. The case is quite thin as well. Including the high-domed sapphire crystal, it appears to be about only 11mm thick, though the case itself is several mm thinner.
> 
> It has a nice satin finish on the top of the bezel and lugs, with the sides of the case being polished. I think this is a very versatile watch. I wanted something I could wear with a suit or a t-shirt, on leather or a nato, and I think this fits the bill. The 20mm lugs allow for a wide range of strap options, which I intend to take advantage of. The retro-vibe unique 18mm tang buckle is a nice touch. I'll post some more pics later of the watch on a nato.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pleased. Sure, I'd prefer a screw-down crown and screwed-in case back (both absent), but B&R claims 100m WR, which is good enough for what I want it for. I don't know about the accuracy of SW-300 yet, but I'll report back in that.
> 
> I'm not much one for authoring reviews, but I'm happy to answer any questions anyone might have. Thanks!


Congrats!

I recently ran across this new one and it jumped towards the top of my "to buy" list. I agree with you on the versatility point, and my use case would probably be more for casual wear with a t-shirt, so I'm glad I'm not the only person who had that thought!

It's been exactly one week since my last new watch (bought for daily office wear) got here, so it might be a minute before I can get yet another one for another niche use case. This hobby is addicting and expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

Anyone have a V2-92 on a bracelet? Would love to know the weight and thickness. Local AD only has one on a strap and didn't have a caliper to measure with.

Also, anyone know the bracelet dims? 22/18?


----------



## lovedeep

I love the grey and orange.


----------



## 92gli

Got my V2-92 today. Like it very much. Lume is weak, as I suspected it would be. Bracelet screws were a bit of struggle at first; the slots were very thin so I had to sharpen one of my screwdrivers to a knife edge. After that all was good. Watch wears very light and fairly low profile. (I didn't adjust the date before I took the pics)


----------



## BSWTKR

great looking watch! definitely like the new designs.


----------



## bshah1976

The blue on the BR V2-92 AERONAVALE - wowzers!


----------



## BSWTKR

yenfoolun said:


> I just reviewed the coast guard limited edition, link as follow
> 
> Bell & Ross vintage GARDE-CÔTES, The Sea Rescuer's watch 10-days hands on experience
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really great photos!


----------



## 92gli

V292 on gray BluShark quik change nylon.


----------



## LARufCTR

Tried on a V292 today and I'm very much a 38-40 guy and @ 41 it was no problem. It was nice that the bezel was thin...if bezel too thick makes the watch face small and makes it feel smaller than case size. I really liked the V292...nice strap and deploy buckle...for the price its very attractive.


----------



## Heinz

The one on the left I'd go with the larger older version but I'm kind of feeling that one in the middle that's a sorta diver.


----------



## 92gli

Heinz said:


> The one on the left I'd go with the larger older version but I'm kind of feeling that one in the middle that's a sorta diver.


The V2-92.
After having mine a few months I have nothing but high praise for it. It's very comfortable. Bracelet is flexible in the right ways, it's light, it's thin. Love the crystal. My omega snob buddy said he didn't like it at first but he keeps commenting about the crystal when he sees me. If you're the kind of person who needs a heavy watch in order to justify the money, this is not for you. But if you're like me and moving away from that mindset, you'd probably love it. Again, only gripe is the lume is not great. But it still looks cool in blacklight -


----------



## Neognosis

THis will likely be my next watch....


----------



## Jake West

92gli said:


> V292 on gray BluShark quik change nylon.
> View attachment 12761567
> 
> View attachment 12761569


I've never contemplated a Bell & Ross before but these pictures get me thinking. Very nice! And I love the bezel which is similar to my Seaforth.


----------



## Neognosis

Jake West said:


> I've never contemplated a Bell & Ross before but these pictures get me thinking. Very nice! And I love the bezel which is similar to my Seaforth.


same here


----------



## yenfoolun

New heritage announced 
Really yummy !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

Handsome, but what use does that bezel have if it doesn't rotate?


----------



## gmgSR50

92gli said:


> Handsome, but what use does that bezel have if it doesn't rotate?


My thought exactly. The bezel rotates on the 3 hand model. Not sure why they didn't keep that on the chrono. Still love the design though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yenfoolun

This one rotatable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilloncarter

They look really good. The BR V2-94 looks oddly like an Omega.... They are some great looking watches, but personally, I like there aviation style more.


----------



## Mariner34

beautiful watch...at first glance thought was Omega tho... any idea whats the price like?


----------



## yenfoolun

surprise !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yenfoolun

Stabilised bronze case
Tobacco subdial
Belly tanker dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinMST

These new vintage models are very easy on the eyes. They are expensive for what they are made of, but I do feel that their beautiful designs deserve the price being asked. 

I am in love with both the BR V2-92 on steel and the still in love with the BR 123 GMT on rubber. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

yenfoolun said:


> Stabilised bronze case
> Tobacco subdial
> Belly tanker dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tis is an actual be production model??
On a metal braclet..it will be perfect!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yenfoolun

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Tis is an actual be production model??
> On a metal braclet..it will be perfect!!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Will be announced later this year 
Now seems only BR & revolution knows it

With stabilised bronze case

Maybe it come with only strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## player67

yenfoolun said:


> Stabilised bronze case
> Tobacco subdial
> Belly tanker dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOWZA


----------



## taifighter

I never liked Bell and Ross before, but honestly they might be by next purchase after seeing these posts...


----------



## Heffdog116

How is the blue of the Aeronavale in person? Some pictures of the blue on the site show it very bright, royal blue. But when I look at real life shots, it looks much darker. I assume thats the sunburst aspect, and when people are taking pictures directly under bright lights or with a flash, the bright blue will show.


----------



## Steve208

I just picked up one of the BR V2-92s, black in a bracelet. Does anyone have any brown strap suggestions that might work with this? Thanks.


----------



## 92gli

My very close to mint condition v2-92 on bracelet is for sale in the classifieds. I'll probably regret it and miss the crystal horribly, but I've got the itch for something different again... :roll:


----------



## 92gli

Steve208 said:


> I just picked up one of the BR V2-92s, black in a bracelet. Does anyone have any brown strap suggestions that might work with this? Thanks.


I posted a pic of this strap on mine in gray a few pages back. very nice low cost strap. They have it in this light brown color - https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/kwik-change/products/kwik-change-sand


----------



## TLUX

yenfoolun said:


> Stabilised bronze case
> Tobacco subdial
> Belly tanker dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow is all I can say

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron

player67 said:


> WOWZA


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

Love the vintage series. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

